

Why you shouldn't buy an e-reader - Garbage
http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-18438_7-20018620-82.html

======
DanHulton
I bought the Kindle app for my iPhone and now it's pretty much the only way I
read.

Saving $2 for each new fiction "softcover" I want to buy? Fantastic.

Saving $5 for each new fiction "hardcover" I want to buy? Incredible.

Saving $15 off Coders At Work? Seriously? AWESOME.

Having my entire book collection with me everywhere, and being able to add to
it at a moment's notice regardless of where I am or if I've vaguely close to a
bookstore? So convenient, it makes paper books _wince_.

Seriously, there'e relatively few downsides. Comic books don't display well on
my tiny phone screen, so I'm not there yet. And not all books are available
yet in ebook form (Hell's Angels by Hunter S. Thompson wasn't, but Fear and
Loathing WAS.).

But realistically, eBooks, e-readers, and the various apps that emulate them
ROCK solid.

------
moe
tl;dr: Don't buy an e-reader, you will end up not using it.

But ironically the poll on that page doesn't support his argument.

As of right now (1331 votes) 66% of the e-reader owners voted for "I'm using
it frequently", 22% for "occasionally" and only 12% for "never".

------
mikerogerz
This seems oddly similar to the digital photo frame fad from a few years back.
They quickly became cheap enough for mass market consumption, but the quality
just wasn't up to par for continued consumer interest. This made for easy
gifts that were quickly "shelved".

Personally, I still love my Sony Reader PRS505 and I use it almost daily. It's
been that way for a few years now.

